# I gots me a new toy



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

checker it out.. lol


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

It looks like a very nice toy. Is it made out of steel or aluminum?


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Let me guess.....some sort of a saw???? Kinda looks like a hack saw but I'm not real sure about those blue things?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

MARK its aluminum and the second one is a coin maker.


1/8 inch slicer.

Rooster it a jig for making checkerboard inserts for handles..



nice one hu... not the old style with 6 slots.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i'm sorry Mark its steel... thought it was anodised but its just painted..


should last a long time.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

heck now i'm starting to wonder again.. i'm no metalolagist... i'm a corkoligist lol..

it feels heavy,,[ so it must be expensive] i could scratch it and see but i ain't.. lol.
any way its hard and heavy.. so we can just leave it at that.

:cheers:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Cool. Is that the thiga-ma-jig you were using my rod for as an excuse to buy?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Cool. Is that the thiga-ma-jig you were using my rod for as an excuse to buy?


 LOL..
Yes







..

don't tell the wiff please....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Mum's the word. LOL!


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

I have one of those and it is great. Dont forget to get some 0.0010" shim stock to place in the cut if your blade is 0.0010". The pie pieces will be perfect everytime.


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

It was made and marketed by Doug Weber in California. It is a high tech cork ring cutter for making checkerboard rigs. The shims are included to make up for the narrow jewlers saw cuts after each cut. It runs about $75.00 I think. Doug is extremely meticulous with his checkerboards.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Wally i didn't get any shims.....

not that its a problem, just didn't get none....

shipped it is 86.00.



well worth it,, the quality sticks out like a sore thumb...

you have to buy the jewlers saw elsewhere. i got mine with 144 blades on ebay for about 20.00 shipped..



Randall


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Randall, I've had the jigs for awhile, and I didn't get shims w/ 'em either. It's important to use some tho, to keep it near perfect. I use a model 35-550 universal razor saw that I got from Hobbylinc. http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/zon/zon35-550.htm it fits the jig real well, where I had trouble using the coping saw type. This one is .010". This is info only if you have trouble w/ the saw you have. Hope yours works great! Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks Jerry i like that one better.. i have one for my model airplanes but its to thick for the jig..... are you sure that one is correct ... if so i will order a few since they are so cheap..





you ayiat dude...



Randall


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Yep, 35-550. Might as well order a bunch of modeling supplies to save on shipping. LOL! Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

great i ordered 3 of them..


now where do i get the shims...


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

If you PM me your address, I will send you some brass shim stock and you can cut pieces out of. I have plenty that I will never use.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Scott Pm Sent.


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone else need some?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Question for you guys. Is this jig used for EVA/Hyp as well? I've seen the checkers in foam and just assumed that it was the same method as cork. Also, when using the shim stock to maintain space(after cut), do you use only radius sections? ie: for every diameter crosscut you use 2 spacers so as not to block the saw at the center when making another cut. One more thing. Are these cutting jigs only available in one diameter? I've seen eva/hyp vary considerably in its O.D. and it seems a good fit would be crucial to even pizza slices. Am I off base here? Thanks,,,Jim


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

pg542 said:


> Question for you guys. Is this jig used for EVA/Hyp as well? I've seen the checkers in foam and just assumed that it was the same method as cork. Also, when using the shim stock to maintain space(after cut), do you use only radius sections? ie: for every diameter crosscut you use 2 spacers so as not to block the saw at the center when making another cut. One more thing. Are these cutting jigs only available in one diameter? I've seen eva/hyp vary considerably in its O.D. and it seems a good fit would be crucial to even pizza slices. Am I off base here? Thanks,,,Jim


I havent used EVA, but I dont know why you couldn't. Yes, you have to use two pieces for every cross cut, so as not to block the center. This one is available in only one diameter which I believe is 1 1/4 inch diameter. A snug fit is important.

Scott


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Man I burned up some cork today.. I did a lot of experimenting and i think i got this sucker figured out..


It allows me to do a lot of different patterns other than checkered..
Purty cool gizmo... 
Scott the shims are a must.. i can see buy the last cut that i have lost a few thousandths for a perfect fit..

thanks for the care package. i am sure it will be much needed..
thoughts.. so many thoughts!!! I can think of so many variations....

randall


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

where did you order the jig from johnny??


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i ordered it from custom tackle supply...


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

pg542 said:


> Question for you guys. Is this jig used for EVA/Hyp as well?


You can use this for foam as well, but it is a nightmare glueing up that many small pieces with contact cement. I prefer to make checkerboards 40 at a time, using 2 5" pieces of contrasting grip material with the EXACT same measurements (this is key). I only do 8 piece checkers since it's easy, but could also do 16 without a problem. I've also made psuedo checkers out of cork using this method. Using a bandsaw, split teh cylander in half. Lay each piece flat, split that in half. Adjust the fence, split those 4 pieces in half, leaving you with 8 pie shapes 5" long. Do the same with the other grip. Alternate and glue up, you'll have 2 striped cylanders 5" long. Set the fence to 1/4" (or whatever widh you want the checkers to be), and cut rings, offset and glue up.

I use a 24TPI blade, which is as fine as I've found for a bandsaw. While people will say that they are not as neat as with Doug's tool, if you are good cutting, use the exact same sized grips to start, and glue everything straight - you will be able to produce a really neat and even checkerboard productions style. There are other ways of mass producing checkers but I haven't done them...or needed to.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Billy 40 said:


> You can use this for foam as well, but it is a nightmare glueing up that many small pieces with contact cement. I prefer to make checkerboards 40 at a time, using 2 5" pieces of contrasting grip material with the EXACT same measurements (this is key). I only do 8 piece checkers since it's easy, but could also do 16 without a problem. I've also made psuedo checkers out of cork using this method. Using a bandsaw, split teh cylander in half. Lay each piece flat, split that in half. Adjust the fence, split those 4 pieces in half, leaving you with 8 pie shapes 5" long. Do the same with the other grip. Alternate and glue up, you'll have 2 striped cylanders 5" long. Set the fence to 1/4" (or whatever widh you want the checkers to be), and cut rings, offset and glue up.
> 
> I use a 24TPI blade, which is as fine as I've found for a bandsaw. While people will say that they are not as neat as with Doug's tool, if you are good cutting, use the exact same sized grips to start, and glue everything straight - you will be able to produce a really neat and even checkerboard productions style. There are other ways of mass producing checkers but I haven't done them...or needed to.


 Thats really good info Billy.
I would not mas produce anything tho.. If I had to do 2 the same it would take alll the fun out of it for me.. I like individual pieces and i like to take a long time building them... it gives me time to think of what it should look like and allows me to fly my planes useing the excuse that i am still thinking about it. lol.

this toy should be fun ta play with and come up with a cool handle....
Randall


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

JQ - I felt the same way when I first started doing them. Laziness set in, and I started thinking of a wa to make more in teh same time it took me to make one. I used to use the Pie shaped jig Clemens used to sell, and I still used it up until this past Winter when I "discovered" the method outlined above. I'm about to start an another new inlaying foam method on my next rod, I'm merging Marquetry with grips, as opposed to straight inlaying. There's always a better faster way, but quality has to be concern #1.

I am not claiming the above method will be as accurate as clean as Doug's jig, in case anyone infers that from my post. I'm also not claiming my method was invented by me, I figured it out on my own, but people could have been making checkers that way for hundreds of years for all I know.


----------

